# Type 2 and getting stomach pain



## Quackers 72 (Jan 26, 2020)

I was diagnosed in August 2019 and put on metformin had lots of stomach pain cramps and diarrhoea. Over Christmas it got worse and they changed tablets to a slow release metformin. Still taken these for a week and the pains are back also feeling sick on then. How long will it take to get use to new medication.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi @Quackers 72. Sorry you're having such adverse side effects, they're horrible aren't they? Are you taking Metfartin with a meal as opposed to taking it before or on an empty stomach? Taking it with a meal should lessen the side effects.

I took 'Metfartin' for three weeks when I was dx. The side effects were so awful my GP prescribed a slow release version saying the side effects wouldn't be as harsh. But after a further two weeks of being 'housebound' (Now 7wks) with dire side effects, I took myself off this medication as I just couldn't tolerate it. Instead I decided to follow a low carb & exercise regime and my GP was happy with this when I told him at my next appointment. Without taking Metformin I reduced my dx Hba1c of 52mmol/mol to 33mmol/mol which theoretically made me non diabetic but......I prefer to say my Diabetes is in remission.

I would suggest you have a word with your GP asap and ask about SR meds (Slow Release) You may be able to tolerate that version. I hope so. Please let us know how you get on. Take care.
WL


----------



## Drummer (Jan 26, 2020)

Have you lowered your Hba1c level enough to be able to argue for stopping the tablets?
I stopped taking them because I felt so ill - but by reducing carbs I was seeing normal numbers.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello @Quackers 72
As Drummer and Wirralass, some people do have problems with taking metformin, so this may not be the right solution for you.
However, medication is only one of the 3 things that will help you reduce your blood sugar levels, the other 2 being diet and exercise.
Are you already following a plan for these? If not let us know and we can give you some pointers, or a good place to start is to have a look at the thread on advice for Newbies, scroll down to the Type 2 section.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Quackers 72 

Sorry to hear you are struggling with Metformin. As you can tell, this isn’t that unusual. Some people find that their systems adjust and the side effects disappear in time, but others just don’t get on with it. I believe it can also make a big difference to take the tablet with (or after) food, depending on how it affects you as an individual. 

I’d also agree that the tablets are only ever a third of the story, and that the food choices you make, and activity you can add into your daily life are essential parts of the jigsaw. 

Hope your gastric upheaval settles soon. 

In terms of food choices, it can be really helpful to use a BG meter to adjust and adapt your diet for better blood glucose outcomes for you as an individual. Alan S’s Test Review Adjust is a useful framework to examine what you are currently eating and some BG-friendly changes https://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------



## Brando77 (Jan 26, 2020)

I've never had diarrhoea problems with Metfartin but I can blow cobwebs out the window from 100ft and I'm not talking about my lung capacity.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 26, 2020)

Brando77 said:


> I've never had diarrhoea problems with Metfartin but I can blow cobwebs out the window from 100ft and I'm not talking about my lung capacity.


Oh dear that has really made me fall about laughing


----------



## Ljc (Jan 26, 2020)

When I was on Metfartin, I took mine mid meal .
Some people just don’t get on with Metformin, if you need medication their are plenty of others available

It sounds as though you are having a really rough time with it atm so I suggest you talk about changing to something else ASAP

I too suggest getting a glucose meter to check how the various carbohydrates affect affect you as we are all different in this.  Sadly unless you are in medications that can cause hypo’s (low blood glucose) it’s very unlikely you will be prescribed one.  To me not being able to test, is like driving in the dark and only switching on your lights for a minute or two occasionally ( the Hb1ac)
It’s the ongoing cost of the test strips you have to watch out for ,glucose meters sold in chemists use test strips that cost £15 or more for 50. so many on here use  use the SD Codefree glucose meter as it’s testing strips. cost £8 for 50 and initially you get through them atan alarming rate , so cost is important, you will also need to buy more SD Codefree testing strips and a box of lancets .
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Glucose-Monitor-Monitoring-Testing/dp/B0068JAJFS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1506485682&sr=1-1&keywords=sd+codefree+meter+mmol/l&linkCode=sl1&tag=xfm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003&th=1

Some people are lucky in that they can control their diabetes without medication by going low carbohydrates the rest of t2s need medications as well as reducing their carbohydrate intake, particularly the starchy carbs , potatoes, rice, pasta and bread as well as those with obvious sugars ie fruit , some fruits are packed with fructose (fruit sugar) anything with berry in its name is often tolerated better, things made with flour and breakfast cereals.

We are fine with protein in all it’s forms and this might surprise you good fats.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Quackers 72 (Jan 26, 2020)

I've lowed my blood sugar reading to 7.1 I'm now taking  Sukkarto SR 500mg prolonged release tablets metformin hydrochloride. Side effects say stomach pains ect


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi again, good to hear this and I hope your tolerance to Sukkarto SR is better than Metfartin. You'll get there in the end, oops sorry pun not intended! 
Btw your number is acceptable ~ but try to reduce your carb intake even more ~ this will lower your numbers. Don't forget to test before your meals and then again 2 & a half hours ~ 3 hours post meal ~ and keep yourself hydrated. I drink about 1ltr water every day.
Please update us as to your progress with Sukkarto SR. You can log your fasting number in General Messageboard, Group 7day Waking Average? 
Don't hesitate to ask if you have any more queries Quackers. We're here to help.
Take care 
WL


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 26, 2020)

wiralass they haven't changed anything, the first post mentioned they were on slow release form already


----------



## Quackers 72 (Jan 26, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Hi again, good to hear this and I hope your tolerance to Sukkarto SR is better than Metfartin. You'll get there in the end, oops sorry pun not intended!
> Btw your number is acceptable ~ but try to reduce your carb intake even more ~ this will lower your numbers. Don't forget to test before your meals and then again 2 & a half hours ~ 3 hours post meal ~ and keep yourself hydrated. I drink about 1ltr water every day.
> Please update us as to your progress with Sukkarto SR. You can log your fasting number in General Messageboard, Group 7day Waking Average?
> Don't hesitate to ask if you have any more queries Quackers. We're here to help.
> ...


I been told by my doctor and diabetic nurse that I don't need to test blood sugar daily.  Only ever 3 months as a fasting one. Had bad stomach pains today and diarrhoea . Going to cut out bread and see if this helps


----------



## Drummer (Jan 27, 2020)

Your doctor and nurse want you to continue taking tablets which cause you pain and problems - they want you to stop testing your glucose levels - and they have not told you to cut back on eating high carb foods such as bread and other grains, potatoes, and anything high in starch, and also sugary foods?
Those people are not being kind, or caring.


----------

